# Esquematicos y documentacion de varios circuitos



## macraig (May 17, 2011)

La Escuela Politecnica Nacional de Ecuador ha hecho publico su catalogo de Proyectos de Titulacion.

Este catalogo que consta con miles de proyectos en varias areas desde electronica, control telecomunicaciones, quimica, ingenieria civil, etc, esta disponible para descarga de la siguiente direccion:

http://bibdigital.epn.edu.ec/

Los proyectos incluyen temas tan interesantes como:
Diseno de programadores para pic, avr, arm.
Diseno de sistemas de control,
Diseno de fuentes de alimentacion (lineales conmutadas)
Varios amplificadores de audio y radio frecuencia
Robotica
etc.

Todos incluyen esquematicos y manuales para la construccion asi como el software y
las explicaciones teoricas.

Por ejemplo, un tablero electronico programable:
http://bibdigital.epn.edu.ec/handle/15000/284

Salu2.


----------



## TECKSOUND (Mar 30, 2012)

Buenas Noches Foristas, dejo una muy buena Web con excelente material recopilado con diagramas + PCB, muy completo para construir potencias, y muchos mas circuitos para elaborar, de esa web he elaborado varias potencias y funcionan muy bien, espero que les sea de mucha utilidad.

http://320volt.com/category/bjt-mosfet-anfi-devreleri/page/2/

Muchos Mas Amplificadores con IC 

http://320volt.com/category/entegreli-anfi-devreleri/

Ejemplo PCB del Amplificador Apex B500 de la Web 

 Eski Yazılar » es para Avanzar  y  ver mas potencias.


Cordial saludo TECKSOUND.


----------

